# Merry Christmas 2013



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Just wanted to wish everyone and their chickens a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New year!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Right back at ya!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Merry Christmas and happy new year to you too !!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Jim said:


> Right back at ya!


I say the same thing!


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Merry Christmas and New Year to you also


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Same to you!!


----------

